# Outcast sale* matrix shad promo* lim-it-out



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*during the 5-8th of march outcast bait and tackle is having there annual spring sale!!!!*

*ill be there giving out {free}matrix shad lures, terminal tackle T-SHIRTS, HATS, VISORS EXC. dont miss out on a outstanding sale and give away. If anyone has any questions on anything about inshore fishing, patterns, baits rods and reels ill be there to help in any way i possibly can.*

*tight lines*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

I will be checking them out when I get down. Need a good Red Fish setup! I met the owner of Matrix out on Pickens last year. Great company and some good baits. He gave me some samples and I caught the biggest striper on one last fall. I like tackle sales but my wife doesn't care much for them. LOL See you there LIO. Where is the store?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its on barrancas off New Warrington .

And a new Red Fish setup will be easy to find there plenty of options to sort through Im sure you will find one that suits you, I actually plan on doing the same. See u there


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there. Thanks


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this. Can't wait.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait maybe I'll finally get a new set up


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

What day and time do expect to be there?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Some will be camped out until the sale begins.

if ur asking when I will be there ill be there just about all day everyday. although if the weather is good I want to take some folks out on the water a couple hours b4 sunset and catch some of those monster specs that I know are lurking around by way of the matrix shad of course!

see u there


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

cant wait see u there man


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Save me a 3x shirt lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

BUMP  can't wait for the sale


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bump


 Do you have particular color preferences on the Matrix baits? (I know, any color will work as long as it's chartreuse.)


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Do you have particular color preferences on the Matrix baits? (I know, any color will work as long as it's chartreuse.)


The Vortex Shad in the Nightruese & Kamikaze colors are definitely my favorites!


----------



## RipLips SpitDips (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm looking to get a new med-light action rod and reel at this sale, any suggestions? I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money but I am hoping with the sale I will be able to get a good quality setup for cheap


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well just how cheap? What is the most ur trying to spend. 

As you are requesting for med. Light i figure u wanna go with a 7' - 7'2" rod to throw light lures.

Now as for bang for buck I would show u a shimano clarus rod 
On a shimano sahara 2500 series give or take. U could also go with a penn battle.

My honest opinion on a med light is that its too light for reds good for specks but the the back bone on a med light wont stop a hefty 6-7lb.+ red running for cover. The more ideal setup in my own opinion would be a 7'-7'9" med. With a fast action or even extra fast. That will give u the back bone needed to turn the head on a red and the soft tip to still throw light lures.


----------



## RipLips SpitDips (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm trying to stay under $100 unless I just see something too good to pass up, but thanks for the advice I will keep that in mind!


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Penn Squadron 7'6" med fast paired with a penn fierce 4000 should get you there.


----------

